# Age of Sigmar - Stormcast Extremis Chambers: Dragons and Dracoths



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A bundle of new Stormcast releases will be coming in the next few weeks. So, for anyone who doesn't hate AoS and may actually be reading this post, what we have confirmed is thus;










Stormcast Eternals: Extremis (£20/$35)

The book’s details are:
-88 pages
-4 Warscroll Batallions
-2 Linked Battleplans

This book wil deal with the Dracothian Guard, basically the elitey elite of the Stormcast armies and those that Sigmar deems worthy to ride the Dracoths that so far only the Lord-Celestant has had access to. Lore will focus on the same thing, with a focus on Dracothion, the Star-Drake that saved Sigmar and helped him make the Mortal Realms.

I like the idea of expanding the Stormcast beyond just the basic troop ideas, additional variety in the different types of Warrior Chambers and troops that can be fielded will them further apart from the Space Marines, but the timing of this release so close to the base Stormcast Army Book is not inspiring. Especially since this is essentially a sub-codex and in no way shape or form is it ok for it to cost as nearly much as the regular book.











Stormcast Dracothian Guard (£40/£55)

At two models per box most people will cry rip-off immediately, and I can understand that and nearly did at first myself. But after considering the power behind the Stormcast, and the fact that they are riding basically miniature dragons into battle, I think that two is an ideal number for the box. It tells me that these are going to be VERY powerful cavalry, like Druchii Cold Ones on steroids. And they come with a wide variety of weapon choices and rule loadouts as shown below. 

As for their appearance, the Stormcast get a big thumbs-up as I love the scale-cloaks, the details of their armour, and the posing (especially the guys with crossbows, their poses get an 11/10 from me). The Dracoths are great appearance-wise, but posing is where they fall short in my opinion. They are too still, too rigid. These do not look like ferocious beasts ready to leap into the fray and start shredding the slaves of Chaos with their claws, fangs and torrential lightning breath. They look like still statues.

Price-wise, well I never buy from GW direct so i'd pay about £28 a box for these guys, which is alright by me since I don't think you'll need more than two. Four of these guys behind a Lord-Celestant and you've got your armys wrecking ball.


























They come with a choice of four different loadouts that turn them into different kinds of cavalry. Desolators as horde killers, Concussors as heavy infantry-killers, Fulminators as MC killers (I think), and Tempestos as heavy ranged cavalary (something I wholeheartedly approve of).


























And finally a sneak peek at next week's pre-orders, which I think will definitely be making its way into my Celestial Vindicators as the centrepiece of the army. A commander (Celestant?) on a Dragon;



















LotN


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

See now that storm casts have cavalry now and not just infantry I reckon I might start an army. I loved all their infantry models and thought they were cool but the lack of cavalry bothered me now they have both=) awesome sauce is all I can say about this.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

looks pretty cool. I will definetly picking up a box or two to accompany my Lord Celestant. eventualy


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Firstly, I really like the models and I'm looking forward to seeing the big dude.

As for pricing there's two ways of looking at it. First you can look it as a cavalry unit and think you probably want at least three in a unit, meaning you're buying two boxes, so £80 for a unit. Very expensive.

Alternatively you can notice that these new models are very similar in scale and detail to the Lord Celestant on Dracoth. Plus extra weapons options. When you look at it that way you're getting two high level characters on monsterous mounts for £20 each. Bargain.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Dragon is revealed, and I... I... like it? Hard to say. The details are good but the posing is awful, hopefully this is a kit that can be reposed if necessary. Also curious about exactly what that thing on it's back is, a wing? A tail? If it's a wing where is the other wing? And if it's a tail why does the joint look like a shoulder? I like the idea of this being a classic dragon, the kind with four legs and a pair of wings (I think), but the posing is just terrible.


LotN


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Lord of the Night said:


> The Dragon is revealed, and I... I... like it? Hard to say. The details are good but the posing is awful, hopefully this is a kit that can be reposed if necessary. Also curious about exactly what that thing on it's back is, a wing? A tail? If it's a wing where is the other wing? And if it's a tail why does the joint look like a shoulder? I like the idea of this being a classic dragon, the kind with four legs and a pair of wings (I think), but the posing is just terrible.
> 
> 
> LotN


My sincere hope is that it was a case of trying to be fast and cheap by skipping one wing and hoping the angle would mask it. Don't paint what can't be seen, sort of deal. Otherwise it's a truly sucky piece.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The position of the wing(?) would make a lot more sense if the front of it's body were set low, like it's about to pounce. Sort of like the Zombie Dragon kit. It would also work if the body were a bit serpentine like the High Elf Star Dragon kit, but neither of those is the case (it appears). 

I need to see this kit in 360 degrees before I can judge it.

Edit: https://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Battletome-Stormcast-Eternals-Extremis-EN

After seeing this image, the second one, I am convinced there is something strange about this figure. It cannot only have one one, so I have no idea what that big sail thingy is.


LotN


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Perhaps the wings are pitched up like that because the dragon is gripping the ground, bracing itself sort of as if it were ready to pounce or lunge or breath fire.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Einherjar667 said:


> Perhaps the wings are pitched up like that because the dragon is gripping the ground, bracing itself sort of as if it were ready to pounce or lunge or breath fire.


That's probably true based on the way GW does a lot of it's dragons.

Anyways, can I just say, GW Stahpp!!!! My wallet can't handle this. 
ahem...okay, better now.

That out of the way, I would like to get a couple of the Dracothians to have flanking my Celestant in an Honor Guard style. The Crossbow guys, Tempestors I think, would look badass that way.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://cdn.bols.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/extremis-4-1.jpg

I am aware that this is a link to another site, not an image, but Photobucket is being a total bitch and won't let me upload the file. Can't always win.

Anyway this clearer image of the Dracothian Guard shows the Drakesworn Templars (name confirmed) in the background and we can clearly see two wings on that dude on the right. So they ARE wings, it's just dodgy posing... maybe.

Need that 360 degree view.


LotN


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Great pics. Looks to me like there's definitely an option for a Lord Celestant on a Star Drake. Not surprising but nice to know.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh, man, I remember Dragons: Krystal Wars! I was a Bionicles kid 6 days a week, but man that was a sick Megabloks run. All the cool kids liked the Draigar in their full gold plate armour, but I personally thought the Norvagen...

...

Fuck. 

These are Age of Sigmar releases, aren't they?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

https://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Stormcast-Eternals-Stardrake?_requestid=4773570

The Stardrake has arrived. And so has the awaited 360 view. So...

Pros
-Absolutely badass looking dragon, and armoured too.
-The colour scheme on those wing membranes is utterly beautiful, actually one of the most beautiful paint schemes i've ever seen from GW. Made me give an awed exhale when I really looked and saw the starry space in them.
-The rider, exactly what a true Lord-Celestant should look like. Puts the previous one to shame, though ol' Vandus Hammerhand's model will still have a place in my army.
-Lack of a serpentine front half and chunky back half. Look at Malekith on Seraphon and the High Elf Prince on Dragon to see what I mean, they look funny and not in a good way. This looks intimidating.
-Base scenery adds more character to the figure, and it already had a hell of a lot of character.

Cons
-Those wings, the positioning is totally wrong. This isn't a two-legged dragon that has wing-hands like a GW Wyvern or a Game of Thrones dragon, this is a big badass four-legged dragon like Smaug. His wings should not be pointed downwards, they should be flared outwards ready to leap to flight. Had hoped that there was a reason for it, but it seems like poor positioning on GW's part. However;



Stardrake said:


> The Stardrake itself, an imposingly large model, features different shoulder armour and head options, *wing positions*, and ruined terrain on the supplied Citadel 170x105mm Oval base.


The wings are NOT fixed! Which means we can address this poor positioning and give the Stardrake the glorious pair of wings it deserves. I think that one of these bad boys just became a Will Buy for me.


LotN


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Lord of the Night said:


> https://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Stormcast-Eternals-Stardrake?_requestid=4773570
> 
> -Lack of a serpentine front half and chunky back half. Look at Malekith on Seraphon and the High Elf Prince on Dragon to see what I mean, they look funny and not in a good way. This looks intimidating.


Malekith and Caledor were both very, VERY bad sculpts.

However, the new high elf on dragon? That's the model that got me into Fantasy.

The High Elf dragons were the classical European design. They were 'fire drakes'. Then there's the new... thing that was released with the Sigmardwarves... that was designed after Asian dragons, otherwise known as Cloud Serpents.

To me, this new one is something halfway between the European and Asian designs. The wings are closer to the asian styles, with the webbing and fin look to them. The torso is also a bit larger and bulkier. Actually reminds me a little bit of some demonic chinese influences meshed in as well.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I think a divergence from classical mythological creatures, even if it's only in elements is an intentional part of the AoS reboot. They're additional copyrightable elements. I don't think we'll ever see the word Dragon, or for that matter Griffon, Pegasus, Manticore or any other familiar WHFB mounts, used in official AoS material.

I like it though. So fare unfortunately the Dracoths, Star Drakes and Magmadroths have been fairly similar in a lot of ways. I'might interested to see what creatures we will see as the war against Chaos spreads into more of the 9 realms.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I love the stardrake, and I am realy glad they didn't go for a serpent like body with it. also working on my Dracothian Guard and waiting for a Lord Celestant from the starter kit to convert into a third Dracothian Guard.
considering that the Stardrakes and the Dracoths are supposed to be decendants from the same Celestial dragon, it is not that strange they look alike


----------

